# New LYS



## mcrunk

We finally got a new little yarn store where I live. So for My B'day today, My daughter took me shopping and bought me some yarn and needles there!!
She does not knit, but even she was ooohhh and ahhhing over all the wools, silks, cottons....
Se has already spied the very yarn she wants her new scarf, mitten combo made from!! hahaha
she said I don't knit and i could stay in here all day touching these yarns!! 
Great way to spend a birthday!!
Myra :-D


----------



## JJMM88

Happy Birthday, Myra. I love to go to my LYS too. I took my friend who doesn't knit to my LYS last weekend, she was just amazed how beautiful their yarn was. Even non-knitter can see a good thing in the beautiful local yarn store!


----------



## lifeline

Happy Birthday. And what a lovely way to spend the day.


----------



## mcrunk

It was wonderful!!
The day started with two little voices on the phone saying "Happy Birthday Nanny!"

That and a Paid trip to the yarn store.... My idea of Paradise!! Hahahahha

Myra :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver

It doesn't get any better than that - unless your boss gives you the day off to knit!!!! What a wonderful treat.

Happy Birthday to You, and many more......


----------



## Grandma Laurie

Happy birthday Myra! What fun to go to a new LYS with your daughter. I went to visit my daughter who lives four hours from us this week end. Our other daughter was there also. We decided to visit the LYS and it was closed!!! We were so dissappointed. We'll have to try next time we visit. So glad you had a nice birthday.


----------



## lettuceshop

mcrunk said:


> We finally got a new little yarn store where I live. So for My B'day today, My daughter took me shopping and bought me some yarn and needles there!!
> She does not knit, but even she was ooohhh and ahhhing over all the wools, silks, cottons....
> Se has already spied the very yarn she wants her new scarf, mitten combo made from!! hahaha
> she said I don't knit and i could stay in here all day touching these yarns!!
> Great way to spend a birthday!!
> Myra :-D


Happy birthday


----------



## Carmita

Happy Birthday, have a great day! It's amazing how the little things in life can make us feel on top of the world! Wish I had a few yarn shops close by - but then again, maybe not - I'd have to get my employer to transfer my wages directly to the shops!!


----------



## laura1964

happy birthday what a lovely bday outing. ive an idea a certain person will be wanting you to knit quite a few things!


----------



## jfgbrown

where is it...I want to go...


----------



## SherryH

Happy Birthday, what a thoughtful daughter you have. It's nice to get something you actually want and spend time with someone you love!


----------



## Dorabell

A very happy birthday to you and many more still to come. Have a nice day.


----------



## scotslass

Happy Birthday Myra ... Good to hear you had a great time. 
I have to share this little story, my daughter was showing me how to get to a craft store her stepmom had discovered. She was a little confused as to where it was, well that didn't help me either lol ... so I got on the phone to my bf to have him google the store .... found the store so I text my bf to tell him and let him know we found it and I wasn't confused anymore  he called me to say " wow less than 5 mins looking at yarn and you're no longer confused .. amazing how that works" LOL 
Amazing how relaxing and joyous looking and feeling yarn can be

Marion


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Happy Birthday, Myra!! New yarn store= YAY!! Hope you got some goodies... It sounds like it won't take much for your daughter to become a knitter. The yarn was calling to her.


----------



## bae

Happy Birthday Myra...Am so glad you could spend the time with your family...


----------



## klm49

mcrunk said:


> We finally got a new little yarn store where I live. So for My B'day today, My daughter took me shopping and bought me some yarn and needles there!!
> She does not knit, but even she was ooohhh and ahhhing over all the wools, silks, cottons....
> Se has already spied the very yarn she wants her new scarf, mitten combo made from!! hahaha
> she said I don't knit and i could stay in here all day touching these yarns!!
> Great way to spend a birthday!!
> Myra :-D


Happy Birthday,
Wish we could get a new yarn shop, the closest one to us is in Bridgeport, 30 miles away, and my daughter lives in New Hampshire, boy that would be a special shopping trip if we got together .
Have a great day........enjoy those grandkids, mine is almost 19 and I don't get to see him very often , long way to NH.
Happy knitting.


----------



## ToniJean

Happy Birthday. What a wonderful gift. Teach you daughter to knit?


----------



## bretay

Happy Birthday Myra.Sounds like we may have a future knitter in the making.It starts with the right yarn.But it does sound like she will have you busy.I went to a lys we used to have one time with my granddaughters.They were about 2 and 5 at the time.They were touching all the yarn,saying nanny I want this and that from this yarn.I love the yarn stores.We only have Hobby Lobby,Walmart and Michaels here now.Good way to spend the birthday.Hope you had lots of dun.


----------



## hooknneedler

Happy birthdya Myra! I'm glad you had what sounded like a red-letter day! Many more to come!


----------



## pridie

mcrunk said:


> We finally got a new little yarn store where I live. So for My B'day today, My daughter took me shopping and bought me some yarn and needles there!!
> She does not knit, but even she was ooohhh and ahhhing over all the wools, silks, cottons....
> Se has already spied the very yarn she wants her new scarf, mitten combo made from!! hahaha
> she said I don't knit and i could stay in here all day touching these yarns!!
> Great way to spend a birthday!!
> Myra :-D


Happy Birthday Myra! As a knitter and shop owner, it sounds like you had your dream birthday. Blessings to you


----------



## nanapwc

Happy Birthday and what a great present. I love going into the stores and touching the yarn and just spending time looking at everything the store has to offer. Hope you had a great day with your daughter.


----------



## jenny012760

Happy Birthday. I hope you have a great day. Our local JoAnn's is closing up soon. I will only have Walmart or our GoodWill to shop at without having to drive to another town. I am sad about that. Have a good day. You have a great daughter to take you shopping at the new LYS. Jenny


----------



## gracieanne

Happy Birthday! It sounds like a perfect day. I think you have a knitter in the making!


----------



## PauletteB

Happy birthday Myra. What a great gift. I usually tell family members to give me a gift card for Knit picks, so far they have not listened.


----------



## Knitting Cruiser

Happy Birthday, Myra. I know how much you enjoyed your special day. My adult g'daughter is learning to knit. She lives out of state and was home last week and requested we go to the LYS downtown. (She'd not been there before but I had mentioned it to her recently.) So, we went out for lunch, then spent some time in the LYS. Since she had just graduated Summa Cum Laud I treated her to a new book, some yarn, and some knitting needles. Had a great visit with her. That day was a real memory maker for sure!


----------



## mcrunk

Thank you all!!
I don't know about the furture knitter in my daughter...she would much rather have mom do it.. she is waaay too OCD. She would frog so much it would be in shreds!! But I have offered to teach what I know. They are going to be offering an open night at the LYS, on Tuesday nights, so you can just go by sit and knit, get help visit.. whatever. gonna try to get her to go with. but with 2 small boys she's pretty tired.

Myra


----------



## sillyknitter

I'm so glad you had a dream birthday day!!! AHHHH! a new yarn shop!!

Jenny012760--You may not have stores with yarn, but as long as you have a computer, you can always get good yarn. Ebay, Etsy, Herrschners, Lion Brand, elann.com, etc, etc. Don't give up hope. You can ALWAYS shop using your fingers!!

I'm really blessed to live in a place where I have 3 top notch yarn shops within 10 miles of my home. My favourite? the one that's only 3 miles away!! I haven't even explored any of the shops in Denver yet.


----------



## niblet007

Have a wonderful birthday Myra!


----------



## dawn b

Happy Birthday! How nice to have your daughter take you shopping to a new yarn store. Have a blessed birthday!


----------



## Leonora

A very happy birthday to you Myra, what a lovey way to spend you day.


----------



## Bulldog

Happy Birthday, Myra. What a thoughtful daughter. Wish I had a good, reasonably priced yarn store here. Have to drive about an hour to get to one. Wish I could afford the pricey yarns, as I'm sure they are better, but have to stick with HL & Michaels here. I know you enjoyed your day. I have three daughters and love being with them. Add to that the treat of going to yarn store and purchase anything at no cost to you is just paradise!


----------



## mamaski

Happy Birthday. Enjoy your day and your new yarn.


----------



## vgillies

Happy Birthday Myra, sounds like it was a great gift and a great outing.

I sometimes go to the LYS just to look at the yarn ans sometimes touch it!

Valerie


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Awww..what a beautiful way to spend your birthday...
Happy Birthday Myra!!!

Hugs,

Camilla



mcrunk said:


> We finally got a new little yarn store where I live. So for My B'day today, My daughter took me shopping and bought me some yarn and needles there!!
> She does not knit, but even she was ooohhh and ahhhing over all the wools, silks, cottons....
> Se has already spied the very yarn she wants her new scarf, mitten combo made from!! hahaha
> she said I don't knit and i could stay in here all day touching these yarns!!
> Great way to spend a birthday!!
> Myra :-D


----------



## Carlyta

Happy Birthday Myra--I know the feeling. I asked my daughter to take me to my favorite LYS when it opened.When we got there, I started ooing and aahing as soon as I walked in. She sat down. She knew I would be awhile. For mothers day, both my daughters and grandkids took me the MD Sheep & Wool Festival. This was my mother's day gift from them. Here's the good part: I taught both my daughters to knit and crochet. I asked them to help me pick out some yarn for a shawl I wanted to knit for myself. They helped me, then picked out their yarn for me to make them the shawl too!!!I reminded them that I taught them how to knit. Their answer is "It's not the same." Needless to say I have made them a lot of items and will make them the shawls too (maybe for XMAS).


----------



## lemarie615

Happy Birthday Myra! What a thoughtful daughter you have!


----------



## Teeple

Happy Birthday Myra and many more.Glad to hear you had nice time.

Mary


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Happy Birthday to you! You have a very thoughtful daughter!


----------



## Sadie15right

Happy Birthday, Myra.


----------



## Mayberry Gal

Happy Birthday, Myra! What a nice daughter you have. That is the best birthday present anyway-spending it with someone you love. Take care and happy knitting...


----------



## GrammieJean

So happy to hear of your Blessed Birthday. Adult daughters are truly a blessing from God. I cannot imagine a nicer birthday. I, too, have a thoughtful and considerate adult daughter who shares the granddaughters with me. Happy Birthday, again.


----------



## missro007

Happy birthday  !


----------



## Gloria Hall

Happy Birthday Myra--What a nice way to celebrate--Also to have a shop to go and be w/ other knitters sounds heavenly. When we had our YS that was the best times when gals came and we just did whatever. Have fun---Gloria


----------



## karhyunique

Happy birthday Myra what a sweet daughter you have! :lol:


----------



## Bucketknitter

Happy Birthday a day late!!! Sounds like a great way to spend some birthday time.

Karen


----------



## Lo'L

Happy birthday and happy knitting!


----------



## klm49

I have a question.

I am looking for a set of (5) size # 2 double pointed needles, I see CM on the lables, what size CM matches size 2 needles?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## hooknneedler

klm49 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I am looking for a set of (5) size # 2 double pointed needles, I see CM on the lables, what size CM matches size 2 needles?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


2.75 is the mm size for a set of US #2 needles.


----------



## Carlyta

Hi GrammieJean--you are so right!!! Don't know what I would do without my 2 daughters. They help keep me sane AND give me good advice. I'm blessed that we don't live too far from each other so I get to see them and my 2 grandkids quite often.I thank God for them every day.


----------



## Julianne

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a great day. I'll bet your daughter will eventually learn to knit or crochet. God Bless. Julianne G :lol:


----------



## Lizzie68

Happy Birthday!! I always put yarn on my birthday list and nobody dares not to get me some! I don't even care what kind....I love it all!


----------



## jjane139

I can't imagine having three good local yarn stores within driving distance. What luxury! It is an hour from home to a Ben Franklin where there is some yarn, but all synthetic. I can order from a woman 130 or so miles away, who spins her own yarn from wool from her own sheep--not what you might call really convenient. Never mind; I am not really complaining. I could move from northern Montana if I want city amenities, and my grown children all think I ought to. So far I am not frustrated enough with the complications of procuring wool yarn to take that drastic step.


----------



## dawn b

A Ben Franklin should have wool yarn, or at least order it for you.


----------

